# Caught First Swarm - Now What?



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

Give them time to Settle in.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


If the box you put them in has just frames/foundation, then wait till the bees build comb on 70-80% of those frames before adding another box. If the box already has comb, wait until 70-80% of the comb is in use for pollen/honey/brood before adding a new box.


----------



## EricConcE (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Agreed with Rader: keep them tight for now as they get established. Look to add another chamber once the first is somewhere ~80%. Best of luck with the swarm.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Swarms are in a comb building mood. Even if I had drawn frames, I would use undrawn frames for them, This is a good time to get frames drawn, while at the same time giving the newly acquired bees something to keep the busy, and happy. A frame of brood to lock them down, a frame of pollen and leave them bee for a while.


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

"Now what?" Catch another one !


----------

